# Interchange track



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

It seemed to me my narrow gauge line would look narrower if there was a bit of broad gauge in the picture. Just needs a siding, a bit of 4'8 1/2" track, and a standard gauge car.
So:








The smaller car is 1:16 scale on 45mm track. The large car is actually a rather small 34' box car. Now I just need to add the iron work and build a set of trucks. I thought about just adding a bit of dual gauge track and a freight house made from a std. gauge boxcar, but that's too easy.

"If there's a harder way, I'll find it!"

Harvey C.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey; 

Looking good! I once saw a standard gauge boxcar built to 7/8 inch scale. (Most 7/8 inch scale is representative of two-foot gauge equipment, and is made to run on our 1 gauge track.) The standard gauge boxcar in 7/8 inch scale seemed more like ride on equipment. 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I''m a fan of triple gauge. 45mm = 3' narrow gauge with the standard gauge plus a 2' gauge inside. I think the 3' gauge is the RH outer and the LH inner - you can see the turnout on the left where the 3' gauge gets an additional track!










For anyone contemplating standard gauge, Don Niday at Iron Creek Shops http://www.ironcreekshops.com/home.html has 3-rail track bases and a standard gauge boxcar "kit".


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very cool! 
What is the actual gauge of the new track? 
I have been planning where I want to put some F gauge track, before I read this just now! 

Alec.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Alec

Fn3 - 36" / 20.32 = 1.772" / 0.03937" = 45.01mm

F - 56.5" / 20.3 = 2.781" / 0.03937" = 70.64mm

28.4" / 16 = 1.775" / 0.03937" = 45.08mm

56.5" / 16 = 3.531" / 0.03937" = 89.69mm


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Alec 
For 1:16 (3/4" scale) standard gauge is 3 1/2". 

That is a "ride on" scale, but I've not found any ready made parts or trucks. 

Triple gauge looks neat, but I have quite enough trouble build single gauge turnouts. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice Harvey. I to want to do a similar thing. I'm planning 45mm FN3 on one side of a transfer platform and 70.64mm Standard gauge on the other side. I will have a crane at on end to handle exceptionally heavy goods. You car looks very nice already without any details. 

Pete: Thanks for making my head hurt as usual !


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice work, but it makes my head hurt just looking at the beast.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an easier one. Clem's Fn3 "Warrior Run" exhibition layout has a dual gauge 'feeder' siding along the back street scene. He has extended the std gauge along the street (using an 'escape' to separate the two tracks.) In this pic we were planning the std gauge:










Here's a close-up of the original dual gauge:











Finally, a photo comparing std gauge and narrow gauge rolling stock:


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

In reality, one, not versed in the intricacies of our hobby, could assume that two different scales were being modelled


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I belong to an HO scale club and when I run some of my smaller turn of the century steam locos, people some times ask what scale they are. So I would have to agree with Dan. But that's what makes it fun, getting people thinking.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, if you stick to narrow gauge exclusively, then everything looks the same size. But (as the prior photo shows) std gauge stuff was much bigger.

Here's a C&O boxcar with an EBT boxcar - the former mounted on 3' gauge trucks for a trip into the mountains. (From the Denver Public Library collection http://digital.denverlibrary.org/cd...&REC=8 )


----------

